# Good FPS



## JimZ (Jun 27, 2003)

I was just wondering what should be a good frame rate while playing games? right now i am getting 40-90 it is usaually in the middle there. If i over clock my nvidia card how will that improve my graphics?


----------



## Svenmonkey (Mar 29, 2003)

Overclocking does not improve picture quality, but does improve frame rates to some degree, though its usually not too radical an improvement.

And 40-90 FPS is a perfectly fine frame rate. If you can't see chop (which I imagine you can't with that frame rate), the frame rate doesn't really matter.


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Can you post your system specs ?

CPU / Mobo / Ram (Amount and Speed ie 2100 / 2700 DDR) / Graphics Card.

That way you might get more feedback suggesting ways to optimise what you have.

In the meantime check the forums here :

http://www.overclockers.com

http://www.techimo.com/forum/t73366.html

http://www.sharkyextreme.com

Read up the input from previous posters and if necessary ask for assistance with your config.


----------



## JimZ (Jun 27, 2003)

I have an intel celeron 1.1 ghz , intel kitty hawk 1.5 mobo, 384 mb srdam(1 stick 128mb and 1 stick 256mb) pc133, and i have a nvidia mx 420 pci graphics card.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

What games are you getting these FPS in? They should be fine anyway, with that graphics card.

You can try overclocking the card, I OC'd mine (same card), but I saw no difference whatsoever. Unless you absolutely have to have 2 more FPS, then it's probably not worth it.


----------



## JimZ (Jun 27, 2003)

I was just wondering if a range of 40-90 fps was good. The mx 420 is not exactly the best graphics card for games. I am willing to overclock it to get better performance but as you mentioned it does not really make a difference. Usually i get about 50 something fps sometimes it is only at like 14 fps(sometimes). When playing Return to castle Wolfenstein.(the only game i play) Just curious but what program did you use to overclock your card?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Umm...I got the latest drivers for the card, then used some XP tweaking program, that unlocked the overclocking features of the drivers, so I can do it right from my display properties. Just make sure you close other programs before you play, overclocking won't do much.


----------



## JimZ (Jun 27, 2003)

ok, thank you!


----------

